

Code the right way... and your start-up will probably fail - jv22222
http://pluggio.com/blog/?p=337

======
kowsik
OH: “If it’s not tested, it probably doesn’t work”. It’s not the coding that
matters, it’s what you are testing against. If your testing aligns with what
your users are doing, it doesn’t matter if you are coding the “right way”.
I’ve see sh __ __coding that just “works” for users and they still love it!

------
mattdw
I'm especially unconvinced by "cargo cults" and "w3c standards" being put next
to each other as equivalents.

But I'm also generally unconvinced by the larger point; "the right way" might
have a longer learning curve, but once you know it there's no reason it should
be any slower than the "wrong" way.

